# Anyone Ever Smoked One of These?



## beer-b-q (Nov 21, 2009)

A friend of mine that lives in Worland, WY went on a 10 day Safari to Africa in August and this is one of the things he bagged...


----------



## gnubee (Nov 21, 2009)

First you need to find a tree big enough to field dress it. About 50 feet tall I should think. Then hire the entire nearby village to hoist it up there for you. Meanwhile hire some of the local fellows to help stave off the lions who will also be interested in dining either with you or on you. Next either dig a very very large pit or if one of the local houses has burned down recently you can use the basement for doing it whole. Once you have that accomplished cook it like you would a whole hog. Covered in bananna leaves and sand. Takes about 3 days before they are ready to dig up.
You will have to fold the neck carefully or dig a larger pit. Instead of an apple place a pumpkin in its mouth for a garnish. 
At this point the villagers will come in really handy in helping you eat the whole thing. 

They take a bit of fussing and some hard work to cook but are worth it in the end. They taste a lot like three toed sloth. ( a lot like chicken )

PS I believe the airlines will allow that as carry on luggage.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 21, 2009)

Holly Long necks Batman....I bet I could fill up the smoke wagon with that...MMMMMMM Zebra steaks.....Couldnt spell the other one so its a zebra....


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 21, 2009)

He also got a Zebra but didn't send a picture of it...


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 21, 2009)

I think he should do a full body mount.


----------



## got14u (Nov 21, 2009)

Holy crap....I guess I'll need to go help out since he only lives a hour away from me...I wonder how much meat is on their necks alone? I wonder what their meat tastes like?


----------



## mph (Nov 22, 2009)

Paul, I'm not a PETA person or anything near that but I just don't get it. How hard can it be to kill a giraffe? Giraffes are quite illusive and can hide behind ________ fill in the blank.....a Walmart? Hell, Stevie Wonder could hit a giraffe. I'm sorry, like I said, I just don't get it. Hope he ate the meat.

Mark


----------



## brandsbay (Nov 22, 2009)

Game management ! somebody has to shoot them so why not get somebody to pay to do it for you ?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 22, 2009)

I was wondering that myself what are you going to do with all that meat. I'm sure the neck you could just steak and the ribs (talk about dino bones) are realy long and I guess good. Then If you stuff that thing where would you put it make it the corner stone of your house?? Well I hope he had a good time in Africa and fulled a dream I'm sure.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 22, 2009)

I have no idea what they do with it,  apparently big game hunts are a part of their economy.  like another poster stated it is game management and you might as well get someone to pay to hunt them...

I don't know if they eat it or what, I would suspect it would be cost prohibitive and probably a violation of FDA regulations to bring it back to the USA...

I am going to call his mom today and see if he is back yet and what all he got while there...


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 22, 2009)

last I knew you could not bring back the meat.  Just hide's and heads.  Meat is consumed by the local villages.  Not my cup of tea, but for some folks it's not about kill and grill.


----------



## meateater (Nov 22, 2009)

Never smoked one but that would be one heck of a rug!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 22, 2009)

Take hell of a big room for tip of his nose to the end of his tall and then if you spread the legs...  Maybe a basketball court...


----------



## patcap (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm not into the trophy hunting either.  It's all about the meat for me, but the villagers need to eat too, and I understand the game needs to be managed for a lot of reasons.  A neighbor of mine looked into a hunt like that and it was the same deal.  The meat stayed there.  From what he told me the giraffe meat is very dark and nasty.  Not what we are used to anyway.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 22, 2009)

Personally I Can't See Shooting Them or even Lions unless they were attacking someone...  It just doesn't make sense unless they are having problems with overpopulation and I don't think that is the case...


----------



## lownslow (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm a hunter but have to admit I am thinking "why the hell would you shoot a giraffe?"


----------



## the virginian (Nov 25, 2009)

Im with MPH on this one.  I'm a sucker for animals, even though I dine on them.  I under stand micro-economics and local areas of different parts of the world do what they have to do to "survive".  Just like my great grandma would drown a bunch of kittens in a potato sack because every third litter would be a drain on the farm.   I just don't know what the point is of shooting a freaking giraffe.  Like the Indians said, if you take from the land, you use every piece of it.  I hope your buddy has some badass giraffe skin boots....for his whole family...and their friends..

I have nothing against game hunters in the US that eat what they kill, hell I might join them if I had the time and patience....but holding 4000 years of technology in your hand to off an animal that's 22 feet tall working only with instinct isn't hunting, it's the fish in a barrell story.

I had a buddy in college who grew up with a guy that became a seal, he was from Arkansas.  I was told that he would hide in a tree in a gilley suit with a K-Bar and drop down on a hog if it came past and wrestle/stab/slit it.  That my friends is hunting.


----------



## forktender (Nov 25, 2009)

You hit the nail on the head.......it's all about game management.
The villagers are very thankful for all of the meat nothing goes to waste.
Most of the time the back straps will be cooked up as camp meat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Not to sure if I would eat a Lion or Girrafe or a Elaphant, but the locals eat everything that is killed by the trohpy hunters.I know it takes up to a year to clear customs just to get your hides and or heads back from africa.My old room mate has killed just about everything you can kill in africa, with a bow.He goes there 2-3 times per year, every year for the past 10 years.$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Not my cuppa tea........I hunt for food only !!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL-----I don't think my highmount scope even goes up that high.

Personally I wouldn't want to shoot a giraffe, but I guess if we were only going to shoot creatures we don't like, I'd be on a lot of snake hunts. Then there are people who like snakes---I don't happen to be one of them. This is one of the great things about living in the north---If you see a snake in the winter, you can use him for a walking stick.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






BC


----------



## forktender (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL.........I wish that was the case around here....I don't mind snakes ,but I really try to avoid the snakes that sound like a baby rattle !!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 25, 2009)

If you decide to try Elephant here is a good Recipe for Elephant Stew...


*Elephant Stew *

  1 Medium Sized Elephant 
1 Ton Salt 
1 Ton Pepper 
200 Bushells Carrots 
500 Bushells Potatoes 
3000 Sprigs Parsley 
1500 Gallons Brown Gravy
     Cut elephant into bite sized pieces(this will take 2 about months).
Cut vegetables into cubes (another 2 months).
Place meat in pan and cover with the brown gravy.  Simmer for 4 weeks.
Shovel in the salt and pepper to taste.
When the meat is tender, add the vegetables.
Simmer for another 4 weeks.
Garnish with parsley.
This will serve 3800 people, but if more are expected, add 2 small rabbits. 

You should do this only if necessary as most folk dislike getting a hare in their Stew.


----------



## springer (Nov 25, 2009)

who shoots a damn giraffe?


----------



## gnubee (Nov 25, 2009)

I never could see shooting a giraffe then I watched a TV program where a famous hunter stalked a giraffe. It could see him a mile off. every time he twitched the thing ran off. Apparently it is not as easy as one might think.

The show ended with a segment showing the whole villiage gathering to cut up and cart off the meat each to their own respective huts. In an hour or so there was almost nothing left of it. Because they recieve the meat from the hunts and some of them are employed by the guides and outfitters the villagers weren't forced to become poachers just to survive. With their livlihood at stake the villiagers are also more apt to report poaching. 

Just like in North America the hunt is tightly regulated and designed to thin down the herd so it didn't over graze, harming the environment. That probably isn't any consolation to the poor animal being hunted but It does do some good. 

As for the taste, I had a giraffe Steak $18.00 at a Kelowna restaurant once. Nothing special but not nasty either. Certainly not worth $18.00 

I also never understood why kill a Zebra. I mean its a horse for gods sake. Perhaps because its easier to spell? <---cheap shot!

On the same TV program, the famous hunter guy killed a zebra. He explained that they are not any where near like horses. They are sly as hell and far harder to hunt than most north american game to stalk and shoot. Plus they provide the villagers with food. 

Africans have been eating the large grass eaters of the african landscape for millions of years so shooting them does not seem out of place or odd to them like it does for us folks. They think of them like we think of deer, elk, moose, buffalo etc. They are Food.

I see almost no excuse for shooting a hippo just for a trophy and his reasons for shooting one left me shaking my head thinking he was an idiot.

Hippos kill more people in Africa than Lions, elephants, and other animals put together. Plus they destroy and eat crops that people need to survive. I'd kill one destroying crops causing in some cases starvation of the farmers and their families but just for a trophy no way. 

Mini rant over whew! I feel so much better now.


----------



## alx (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree Roger.Trophy hunting is wrong,but if it is game management-survival then i have no problem whether eatin or stuffed and put out for show etc....


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 25, 2009)

Knew this one was gonna go south........

All Im gonna say is that I have worked all over the planet. Ive been in places that most people have never heard of, and they are all different that what all of us here are use to. To the villagers this was what we call grocery shopping


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 25, 2009)

Far too often we forget that other cultures have different ideas on what food is.  

We seem to forget that not all countries have supermarkets on every corner and a Visa or Mastercard to pay with.

Living in the "Land of Milk and Honey" has spoiled most of us to the point we forget the people in some countries are lucky to have one meal a day not 3 meals and a plethora of fast food joints available in case we need a snack.


----------



## beerthirty (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm sorry, I don't understand  why some think that it is so terrible to kill animals in fair chase hunts just because we don't think of them as food.  All of the meat is used to help the people that live there and like someone said, it helps keep the locals from poaching (one of the largest problems for wildlife in Africa) and brings in the money to pay for wildlife officers.  The reason we don't loose sleep over the slaughter of a cow or pig is because we think of them as food and always have.  However a pig or a cow has no chance of surviving the steel rod they put in their brain (or bullet, whatever way they use to kill them at the meat packers).  At least any animal that is in the wild has the chance to live until old age, if he or she can outwit all of their preditors. Not very many cows or pigs live till old age, in Kansas anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2009)

This may be true, but most of us on this forum would probably never kill a pig if you could get them in the smoker alive. Then once he's in the smoker, he's on his own.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






BC


----------



## carpetride (Nov 26, 2009)

Hmmm at first Carpetride scratches his head with a wtf look on his face! But then he remembers traveling in South America and the stories his brother brought back from Asia and decides its just their culture. Would I go hunt a Giraffe? Well, maybe, I would like to have the opportunity to make that decision but yes I could be a trophy hunter if the meat went to a good cause...don't you all remember all those starving children in Africa? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (Images of Sally Struthers should be appearing in your head right now.)

So anyway yeah I guess I could/would do it assuming the thing isn't penned up!  Would actually like to hear more about the hunt and how it went down. What caliber of gun was used and the approximate yardage.


----------



## carpetride (Nov 26, 2009)

I just noticed a rifle with a  scope in the left background.


----------



## forktender (Nov 28, 2009)

Too funny........ I'll have to send that one to my friend..LMFAO !!!!!!


----------



## gravey (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't see the point in this either? I understand that it brings money to local economy, but I thought that giraffes weren't on a game hunting list....I'd take down a white tail or muley any day, but a giraffe? That's like taking down an albino deer. I just couldn't do it!


----------



## smokerlover (Nov 28, 2009)

I hope Beer B-Q's buddy doesn't see him! That'll bee the next pic we see!


----------

